# Tell me about some good 'other' pedals



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I use a single channel amp and a pedalboard for my live rig. Despite theoretically wanting to avoid a complex signal chain, over time I've decided what effects I really need. I can logically break them down into two groups: (I'm hungry right now so...) 

*The 'Meat and Potatoes':*
1). Compressor
2). Wah
3). Clean boost
4). Overdrive(s)

*The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert' *
5). Chorus
6). Reverb
7). Delay
8). EQ
9). Noisegate
10). Tuner

I've got some great Meat and Potatoes on my plate, a variety of nice analog pedals. It's the foundation of a gourmet meal! I've tried boatloads of ODs, boosts , several comps. What I have now is tasty and very filling.

It's the second group I'm struggling with. Tastes like day-old fast food from the dumpster! 5 thru 10 are all currently provided by a Zoom GFX-1 multiFX unit. I tried a series of other multi units before that, even worse.. but I havent tried anything else for a couple years now. I'm not sure I can justify a big string of dedicated pedals for each of these auxilliary functions, so it makes sense to combine them all into one digital unit. 

The main consideration is TONE, but I need flexibility too. Are there any multi-efx better than the GFX-1 for my purposes? Would you recommend any dedicated pedals for any or all of this? Pretend cost is no issue.. but having too LARGE a pedalboard and too many patch cables is.

Look fwd to your feedback, thanks.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never liked muti-effect pedals, they just don't sound natural to me. So I'm going to reccomend singles. Before you read down, I did some of the "Meat and Potatoes" too, lol. 

_*The 'Meat and Potatoes':*_
1). Compressor - *Keely Compressor*
2). Wah - *Dunlop Wylde Wah (for metal) AND Dunlop Crybaby From Hell (pedal is insanely versatile)*
3). Clean boost - *Not a clue, haha*
4). Overdrive(s) - *MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive or Keeley Modded SD-1 (basically the same thing)*

*The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert':*
5). Chorus - *Boss CE-5... only one I've played but I love it!*
6). Reverb - *Not a clue*
7). Delay - *Boss DD-6 or DD-3*
8). EQ - *MXR Ten Band EQ*
9). Noisegate - *Boss NS-2*
10). Tuner - *Boss TU-12... or TU-2, but TU-12 has a built in mic which the TU-2 doesn't*

Then maybe add a MXR Flanger or Boss BF-3 and a MXR Phase 90 (EVH edition or one with a script mod) for those EVH covers, hah.

Out of all those pedals, the only one I haven't personally tried is the Keeley Compressor, but EVERYONE I know that has one or has used it say it blows most out of the water. 

There's my suggestions, hope that helped.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert':
5). Chorus - Boss CE-2 (with mods) or EH Small Clone 
7). Delay - Boss DD-anything for digital, EH Dlx Memory Man or Maxon AD 999 for analog
8). EQ - MXR Ten Band EQ, Modded boss ge-7
11) Phaser - EHX Small Stone
12) Flanger - EHX Electric Mistress



Have Fun
Greg


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

*The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert' *
5). Chorus - EHX Small Clone
6). Reverb - Haven't tried many..Line6 Verbzilla interests me because of the "cave" setting. EHX Holy Grail is pretty popular.
7). Delay - EHX DMM for great analog sounds. A bit pricey though. I'd recommend the Boss DD-3 for digital delays, or DD-20 which only costs a bit more than the DD-6 but has a ton more features. The Ibanez DE-7 is a cheap but good sounding digital delay that has a great analog simulation.
8). EQ - Danelectro Fish and Chips. Cheap, quiet, overall great value. The switch kind of bothers me though. I'd prefer there to be some sort of "click," but it's not a big deal.
9). Noisegate - Haven't tried any..
10). Tuner - Korg DT-10. Noiseless, more accurate than the TU-2, and costs about the same. If price isn't an issue, the Peterson Strobostomp is supposed to be the best, but I've read problems with reliability..could be just the old version though.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with most of the above. The small clone is really cool. You forgot Tremolo, the EHX wiggler is very cool. For reverb the TREX roommate is the best I've heard.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I use a single channel amp and a pedalboard for my live rig. Despite theoretically wanting to avoid a complex signal chain, over time I've decided what effects I really need. I can logically break them down into two groups: (I'm hungry right now so...)
> 
> *The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert' *
> 5). Chorus
> ...


For the first three I have a few ideas:

Depending on your budget, the Damage Control Glass Nexus multieffect pedal sounds like a really cool thing to try out. That would handle the first three effects of the salad nicely if it's as good as I've heard. I have an EBS UniChorus pedal that does a great job for chorus and has a pitch modulation setting that is really sweet. It also does flanger sounds, but I haven't really found a use for that. I have a BYOC delay that I like a lot, but it's a pseudo-analog and may or may not be what you're looking for. It was a fun project regardless :smile:. Depending on what you're looking for I would imagine you could probably get by without 8 and 9, but if you need those, I wouldn't know what to suggest anyways :tongue:. As for the tuner, I recently got a StroboStomp II and it is a really, really good pedal. I will warn you that it does take a little getting used to and you do have to read the manual thoroughly to get the most out of the pedal with the least amount of frustration. Fellow forumite CalgaryTerry has as good a price on the SSII as you'll find anywhere so if you think this might work you should contact him - he's got a posting in the dealers forum.

Happy shopping!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Depending on your budget, the Damage Control Glass Nexus multieffect pedal sounds like a really cool thing to try out.QUOTE]
> 
> ...this looks _very_ interesting. i, too, am in the market for a multi-fx pedal that *does not* include o/d, amp models etc, and have been considering the tc electronics g system, as well as the two new pedals that eventide has announced:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Robboman said:


> *The 'Meat and Potatoes':*
> 1). Compressor
> 2). Wah
> 3). Clean boost. MI audio Boost n Buff, Keeley BD-2.
> ...


3). Clean boost. MI audio Boost n Buff, Keeley BD-2.
4). Overdrive(s) Mi audio Tube zone, Crunch box, Barber Direct drive.

10). Tuner Korg DT-10


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert'

5). Chorus - EHX Small Clone (love it - so warm)
6). Reverb - EHX Holy Grail
7). Delay - DD-whatever or EHX Deluxe Memory Man
8). EQ - ??? don't use one
9). Noisegate - had one (Carl Martin Noise Terminator) but never used it
10). Tuner - Boss TU-2

For phasers I have the EHX Small Stone and the MXR EVH

For compressor I use the GoudieFx Ross Clone

As for overdrives - I have too many to list.

Now I just have to save up some coin to buy a Fender 65 DRRI and I'll be in heaven.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Robboman said:


> I use a single channel amp and a pedalboard for my live rig.
> 
> 5). Chorus
> 6). Reverb
> ...


I have most analog for OD, Fuzz, Wah the main ones. My Keeley Comp is always in my gig bag, it's all I use when I have no pedal board. I use a dedicated analog delay, (bucket brigade) when I have my pedal board if no pedal board, I use reverb from the amp or dry.

Now, on my pedal board I have a Yamaha Magicstomp II. I use it for all kinds of time based stuff, that I just don't feel like paying huge for, to use once in a while. It sounds pretty good, but not as good as a dedicated pedal. But who's going to notice live? If I was in the studio and needed a great sound I'd borrow a great pedal or a lexicon or eventide.

My 0.02


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

The new Eventide pedals look promising, I have a rack unit and the sounds are amazing. The best FX I've ever heard or played through by a good bit.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ENDITOL said:


> The new Eventide pedals look promising, I have a rack unit and the sounds are amazing. The best FX I've ever heard or played through by a good bit.



...i am very intrigued. haven't been able to find any pricing info, or even a local dealer.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Baconator said:


> For the first three I have a few ideas:
> 
> Depending on your budget, the Damage Control Glass Nexus multieffect pedal sounds like a really cool thing to try out.


Looks like they might have a winner there, but from what I can see they have no idea when it will actually ship. 

Has anyone actually played with or bought that TC Electronics G System?  looks awesome, but then it had better be for $1500 US street!


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmm...well, going by what pedals I've used that I like for each of these...

The 'Meat and Potatoes':
1). Compressor - Boss CS-2
2). Wah - Dunlop Crybaby
3). Clean boost - I made my own that works well
4). Overdrive(s) - Zendrive

The 'Side-Salad, Gravy and Desert' 
5). Chorus - Boss CE-5
6). Reverb - EHX Holier Grail
7). Delay - Boss DM-2
8). EQ - Never use one
9). Noisegate - Boss NS-2 but I haven't tried any other NG petals
10). Tuner - I use a Korg-CA 30 but the best I've seen is probably a Peterson Strobe tuner

That Nexus looks sweet. Drool Too bad I'm strapped for cash.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Glass Nexus*



Robboman said:


> Looks like they might have a winner there, but from what I can see they have no idea when it will actually ship.


Must be shipping.. I just spotted a used one on EBay!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Damage-Control-G...096799342QQcategoryZ41419QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

LA Music has them in stock as well... http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=13118

That's the only place I buy new gear online... fast shipping too!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.bosscorp.co.jp/products/en/GT-8/index.html


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=603#


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use a Boss CE-3 Chorus and an Ibanez TS-9 (mod). That's it.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Fender G-Dec Amp has amazing presets built-in!
Must have Boss Metal Zone 2.


----------

